# CM - R10 Modified



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

*File Name*: CM - R10 Modified

*File Submitter*: mattwalt</p >

*File Submitted*: 27 Jan 2017

*File Category*: Slingshots

Based on Cover Moniker's R10 - scalloped the TTF band heads with aiming grooves.

File done at size. Anyone making - please make me one too 

Thanks.

Click here to download this file


----------

